# How to Plant a Tomato In a Container



## David_Shepherd (Apr 29, 2011)

I am changing up things this year, taking a bit of a tech twist to issues we had last year. https://hitechbrew.com/techie-troubleshoots-tomatoes/ We'll see how it goes. I do need to decide between container or raised beds.


----------



## Pete_Scribner (Jun 3, 2012)

I used 5 gal buckets from Lowes to plant four bush plants and they are doing great.
Was concerned about yellowing on one plant, and I know it needs more sun.
Thanks.


----------



## Catherine1 (May 14, 2015)

Thanks, great directions for planting a tomato in a container. Can't wait to try it. By the way, where would I buy earthworm castings? I live in the New Haven Connecticut area.


----------

